# Finally! Multicolor HM X MG <ultiicolor HM



## beat2020

Well after 4 failed attempts :-?, I finally got a spawn. The female has been removed from the tank and the male is currently tending the nest.

The breeders were bred by Karen Mac Auley. After she found out I was having trouble getting a spawn, she let me borrow a pair of proven breds and after being in the tank for about 36 hours they have spawned. When I came home from school to check on them, they were embracing. I saw about 5 embraces (But there could have been more that I didn't see) and from these about 10-20 eggs were dropped per embrace.

I'll get pictures of the breeders later,but I'll give you guys a little description. The male is a grand champion multicolor (blue/red/white/black). He has excellent fins and a very deep color. He is DT geno.The female is a nice little HM.She is a multicolor (blue/yellow/black) MG. She has nice fins and is also DT geno.

From this spawn I should expect DT's and ST's(HM,DeT,SDet, and they have also produced PK.) For color I should mainly get MG's and multicolors.

When the fry are free swimming, they'll eat infusoria for about a week. After that I'm going to feed vinegar eels. Since I'm going to try to power grow them, after the VE, I'm going to be switching to frozen and dry foods.

From this spawn I'm going to be keeping any light colored MG's and blue/red/white HM's or DT. If I get any PK I might keep some of them too.Some will be for breeding and others for showing. The deal I made with Karen is that I have to give her 2 ST pairs from this spawn. The rest I am selling on here and/or Aquabid.


----------



## MrVampire181

IM GETTING FRY!!!! Is the father the champ of this years convention??


----------



## beat2020

MrVampire181 said:


> IM GETTING FRY!!!! Is the father the champ of this years convention??


I'm still not too familiar with all the shows and such but Karen told me he won at the Nationals.


----------



## MrVampire181

beat2020 said:


> I'm still not too familiar with all the shows and such but Karen told me he won at the Nationals.


 I think he might be. Anyway I'm hopefully getting some of her fish for my birthday


----------



## beat2020

MrVampire181 said:


> I think he might be. Anyway I'm hopefully getting some of her fish for my birthday


Actually Karen just told me he went 1st place at every show he was shown in and he was the Champion of the convention this year.


----------



## MrVampire181

beat2020 said:


> Actually Karen just told me he went 1st place at every show he was shown in and he was the Champion of the convention this year.


 Hey guess...you owe me fry XD

Hmm I really like the outcome of her recent spawn...idk if you've seen but the fish are amazing. I'm so ordering from her, and then me and you can trade fish for outcrossing


----------



## beat2020

MrVampire181 said:


> Hey guess...you owe me fry XD
> 
> Hmm I really like the outcome of her recent spawn...idk if you've seen but the fish are amazing. I'm so ordering from her, and then me and you can trade fish for outcrossing


Yeah I've seen some of her recent fish. Plus she also has some nice 8-10 weeks olds growing out  plus she just had two recent spawns.

About the outcross, these fish are an F6 generation so I will need one soon. If you have some nice fish by time I need one, I might be contacting you.


----------



## MrVampire181

F6...dang......IDK what we could cross them to...are 1fish2fish's fish related but not siblings?


----------



## beat2020

MrVampire181 said:


> F6...dang......IDK what we could cross them to...are 1fish2fish's fish related but not siblings?


Well these guys are older ( The male's 1 year and two months old,and still breeding!) so they could even be grandfathers of her fish XD. I just sent Karen an email asking her if this pair is related to my other fish I have from her.


----------



## beat2020

Well the male has been happily tending the nest over the hours. He now re-arranged the eggs into one big clutch.
Here are a few pics of the pair.










Tending his nest.









The female


----------



## dramaqueen

beat2020 said:


> Actually Karen just told me he went 1st place at every show he was shown in and he was the Champion of the convention this year.


That's awesome!! I bet the fry will be beautiful!!


----------



## indjo

beat2020 said:


> When the fry are free swimming, they'll eat infusoria for about a week. After that I'm going to feed vinegar eels. Since I'm going to *try to power grow them*, after the VE, I'm going to be switching to frozen and dry foods.


To do this, you need to do extensive daily wc. And try to feed various kinds of live food, instead of just VE. Try to make them constantly eat/snack through out the day. You should have close to 1cm fry in 4 weeks.


----------



## beat2020

indjo said:


> To do this, you need to do extensive daily wc. And try to feed various kinds of live food, instead of just VE. Try to make them constantly eat/snack through out the day. You should have close to 1cm fry in 4 weeks.


Oh I know about the water changes. I'm prepared to do these every day after the 2nd week.

And thanks for the suggestion I'll try to buy a different type of culture or some BBS eggs.


----------



## beat2020

Hooray for fry!
I am actually watching some hatch at this moment. It really is beautiful! A few have also fallen from the nest and swam back up. Daddy is currently trying to catch all the little buggers. 

There also some that are on the bottom of the tank on the complete opposite side where the nest is, waiting for dad to come and pick them up.


----------



## MrVampire181

Oh the excitement of the first spawn...your hooked now!


----------



## dramaqueen

beat2020 said:


> Hooray for fry!
> I am actually watching some hatch at this moment. It really is beautiful! A few have also fallen from the nest and swam back up. Daddy is currently trying to catch all the little buggers.
> 
> There also some that are on the bottom of the tank on the complete opposite side where the nest is, waiting for dad to come and pick them up.


How exciting!!


----------



## beat2020

dramaqueen said:


> How exciting!!


It really is! 

Well they're are a lot of fry!Can't really tell how many for sure,but there seems to be a lot of them.


----------



## beat2020

Okay so the male is working really hard to keep the fry from falling,but obviously he is having a hard time catching 40+ fry.


----------



## MrVampire181

That's normal. He may even wander to the other side of the tank, but he'll come back. If he's bred before he knows what he's doing.


----------



## purplemuffin

Aww so cool!  I'm happy for you!


----------



## beat2020

Well the fry are doing really well. They'll be 1 week old on Tuesday. Currently,they're eating VE and infusoria.

From an estimate I could see about 15-20 fry swimming around, but they're could be some hiding in the java moss.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Congrats on the spawn! For some reason I can't see the pictures but I'm pretty sure I know which male you're talking about and I'm definitely interested in some fry. Especially if you get any that look like daddy.

My fry are growing at a tremendous rate by feeding frozen bbs. If you can find those I suggest using them as well as whatever dry/live foods you want to use. I got mine from Petsmart (the brand is Hikari).


----------



## beat2020

Thanks

Lets see if this works....
The male


















The female








Sure, I could mark you down for some fry. I'll be keeping 2-4 fry and I owe 2 pairs to Karen. The rest I'll be selling. 

And Thanks for the suggestion.  I think I'm going to start offering dry/frozen foods after the 2nd or 3rd week and see how it goes.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Ah I see them now, very nice! Can't wait to see what kind of babies you get.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't see the pics for some reason.


----------



## beat2020

Mmmm that's weird.

The pics are also in my album if you want to see them.


----------



## PeggyJ

i couldnt see them either


----------



## PeggyJ

Congrats by the way... I am hoping to have some fry soon too. The eggs came yesterday.. but the father is an egg eater so had to remove him.. I hope they will be okay without him.


----------



## beat2020

Well the fry are 1 week old today and doing great. 

This looks like a small spawn ( Maximun 20 fry) so I might do another spawn soon.( Possibly my pastels)


----------



## PeggyJ

I am hoping my eggs will hatch.. this is getting frustrating!


----------



## beat2020

Well there's only about 8 fry left :/.

They're growing very nicely except for one....he/she is growing at an exeptional rate! Already the size of a 2-3 week old fry. He/she's caudal fin is very noticeable as well.

Also if I could make up with the money to buy a new heater either
1.) I'll set up a growout and move these fry so I could do another spawn.
or
2.) Set up a 4-5g spawning tub and do another spawn.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well its cheaper to buy a couple of plastic tubs and heaters. I use 4 gallon tubs and Tetra preset heaters...total cost = $15 plus plants which I have a ton of plastic and live so free for me 

Also the big tubs (I like 16.5 gallon ones) are like $8 (actually thats for a 30 gallon one) and the bigger preset heaters are $20 so using tubs is pretty cheap and a better choice IMO.

Anyway if you can get the Tetra preset youll save some $$$$ and they work great! They keep my tubs at 78* which is fine for spawning and raising fry.


----------



## beat2020

Well there's only about 4 survivors in the spawning tank, so today I'm going to be transfering them to a 5g tub and tomorrow start the large daily water changes.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry that you only got 4 fry. Maybe the next time you'll get more.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I'm sorry you only have four left. I wonder what caused them to die :?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys. 
I'm not sure what happened.

Right now my pastels are in the spawning tank (Female in jar), and it looks like the male started on a bubblenest.(I'll make a thread for them if anything happens).

The fry are 2 weeks old today.  One of them is just huge for it's age. Another is average sized and the other two are on the small side. I'm hoping they get some growing with the large WC's I'm starting today.


----------



## MrVampire181

I'd go alot bigger than 5 gallon, in a week or two you can transfer them to another container if you want. 4 fry in lets say a 20 gallon tub will grow extrememly fast (combined with good food and massive daily water changes).


----------



## beat2020

Well the tub they're in is a 17g. Right now there's only about 6g of water though. I'll be sure to start adding more water than what I take out when I do WCs.

Also about another spawning, the pastel male isn't really responsive this time around. (No bubblenest and ignoring the female a bit)

Karen let me borrow the pair for 3 weeks (To see if I have a small spawn. If so I could do another) Except she likes to wait 14-18 before another spawn (Today it's been 14 days) so I sent her an e-mail asking her if it's okay to do another spawn (Since it's day 14 today.) with this pair. The female is really eggy and barred and the male has a small nest. I'm just going to wait for her to reply and if she says it's okay, I'll introduce the pair.


----------



## MrVampire181

Karen is a nice person. I've talked to her a little on another forum...I'm sure she'll let you borrow them 

Also on adding water: IMO the sooner the better. Thats why I add water as soon as dad comes out. What I do for the first week or so is gently pour in water or drip some through airline tubing into the tub.


----------



## dramaqueen

beat2020 said:


> Well the tub they're in is a 17g. Right now there's only about 6g of water though. I'll be sure to start adding more water than what I take out when I do WCs.
> 
> Also about another spawning, the pastel male isn't really responsive this time around. (No bubblenest and ignoring the female a bit)
> 
> Karen let me borrow the pair for 3 weeks (To see if I have a small spawn. If so I could do another) Except she likes to wait 14-18 before another spawn (Today it's been 14 days) so I sent her an e-mail asking her if it's okay to do another spawn (Since it's day 14 today.) with this pair. The female is really eggy and barred and the male has a small nest. I'm just going to wait for her to reply and if she says it's okay, I'll introduce the pair.


Good luck with your next spawn.


----------



## beat2020

Well the babies are doing very well!

And also, the same parents of this spawn are currently spawning. So look for updates every Tuesday and Saturday/Sunday. (Depending on when this batch hatches)


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad the babies are doing well. Good luck with the next spawn.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks DQ!

I have now removed the female from the spawning tank, and daddy's doing his job.


----------



## dramaqueen

YAY!! Hopefully, everything will continue to go well.


----------



## beat2020

Well the new batch of fry is starting to hatch.


----------



## anglnarnld

Can you plz post a pic of the eggs? I would love to see them


----------



## beat2020

Well there's only a few eggs on the nest now (The fry are hatching at the moment) and my camera isn't good enough to take pics of the fry. 
Sorry.


----------



## anglnarnld

Its okay


----------



## anglnarnld

No pics((


----------



## MrVampire181

It's nearly impossible to do that. Betta eggs are super small.


----------



## anglnarnld

Sorry that was for something else^^ My computer loading the first page and thats why I said that ;/


----------



## bettabreeder123

my betta fish were trying to embrace when i came home from school.


----------



## beat2020

If you want to see pics of the pair check out my album.


----------



## beat2020

Ok so the fry that were born Saturday,(Let's call this batch, batch #2 )are now free swimming. I took daddy out, and added some VE to the tank. A lot of water evaporated during the time the pair was in there and spawning, so right now there's just enough water to cover the heater. Because of this, I'm currently floating plastic jars filled about halfway with water in the tank. I will add the water tomorrow. I won't start actually filling up the tank until they are 1 week old. At 1 week old I'll start feeding live BBS, and after the 3rd week, try dry and frozen foods.

Now,the the other 4 fry from batch #1 will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.They are getting water changes every single day, and they are currently feeding on live BBS.I'm going to switch them to dry/frozen foods after week 4. You could now easily see the caudal, anal, and a bit of the dorsal fin on the biggest fry. The others are coming in at there own pace. Now I'm going to be switching the fry from the 2nd batch over to the growout where the other fry are currently in, when they are around 2-4 weeks old. However , if that big fry keeps growing like he is, I'll probably jar him when the other fry move in. Then I could try to do another spawn.


----------



## MrVampire181

Watch one of these "then I can do one more spawn" things is gonna get you like 500 fish  I reccomend conditioning in a divided tank with frozen foods and frequent cleanings.


----------



## beat2020

MrVampire181 said:


> Watch one of these "then I can do one more spawn" things is gonna get you like 500 fish  I reccomend conditioning in a divided tank with frozen foods and frequent cleanings.


Lol Well it's just I really want to show next spring, so I'm going to need a few good spawns ;-). If that male copper I recently bought gets here safely, I'll be doing my next spawn with him, and my steel MG HMDT.


----------



## beat2020

Well today after a water change on the growout tank, I noticed there is only one fry left.(The big one) . I might just jar him for easier WCs and feeding.

On another note, batch #2 is doing great! Swimming around and happpily eating VE.


----------



## dramaqueen

I bet he ate the other ones.


----------



## beat2020

No,I found the other fry in the bottom of the tank, dead.


----------



## purplemuffin

eugh, might just be best to jar him!! I wonder what happened?


----------



## beat2020

I honestly don't what happened either. :/ I think I'm going to jar him, but still float him in the heated tank.


----------



## MrVampire181

I rarely see dead fry after the first 2 weeks because I get them used to new water very early. I bet that's what happened.


----------



## beat2020

Well I've been doing 50-75% water changes for a week now, and they were all fine until today...


----------



## beat2020

Ok so the big fry is doing great...seems like he grows a bit everyday.He looks like a ST.I can't wait for him to start showing some color. 

Now on to the 2nd batch, I'm really happy with this spawn. They are growing nicely, and most of them hang out in the surface, something the ones from the other spawn didn't do.I counted 22 fry on the surface today but there could always be more hiding in the moss or at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## MrVampire181

There's always more than you think. I had 6 large fry moved into a different tub on Saturday and counted 13 total fry. I poured a bucket of water in and like 10 more fry started to get flung around.


----------



## beat2020

lol I'm pretty sure there's more. I moved the moss earlier and about 3 fry popped up so I know there's more, the 22 I counted were just the ones hanging out in the surface.


----------



## dramaqueen

beat2020 said:


> No,I found the other fry in the bottom of the tank, dead.


I'm sorry about your fry. I'm glad they didn't get munched.


----------



## bettabreeder123

i got 2 fry's just swimming in their new tank but they were like ealesed at diff time so i am afraid the the one that was born really earlie will eat my other fry's cause one was born at like 3:45 and the rest were like 9:00. + hes getting REALLY big


----------



## anglnarnld

You should video tape it!!^^^


----------



## beat2020

So today I noticed two things.

I'm noticing a bit of blue sheen on the big fry (I really need to come up with a name for him ).

And today I added about 1 gallon of water to the 2nd batch's tank. They're growing fairly well, all of them have great big white bellies filled with VE (Starting BBS tomorrow), and I still counted around 15-25 fry swimming around. I'm really happy with the growth of these fry, even though they're bearly 5 days old.


----------



## bettabreeder123

me try


----------



## beat2020

The 2nd batch is one week old today.  I really like how they are growing. You could see their little caudals now....with my last batch, I didn't see their little caudals until I moved them to the grow out(2 weeks old) I still have the 15-25 of them.


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you post some pics? I bet they're cute!


----------



## beat2020

dramaqueen said:


> Can you post some pics? I bet they're cute!


 They really are!
And I wish I could post pics,but unfortunately my camera can't focus on the little ones.  Sorry


----------



## beat2020

Ok, I counted 27 fry today.  They are still growing very well eating VE,BBS, and getting new water everyday.

Now the 3 week old fry is starting to get color.  He has a bit of powder blue on his (or her!) caudal and it's anal fin is covered in powder blue.You could also see the ventrals coming in.

I'm starting to think this fry is going to be a female for some reason lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

You're little 4 week old sounds cute!


----------



## PeggyJ

Love your frog pic


----------



## 1fish2fish

Sounds like things are going well  I can't wait until they're old enough for pictures.


----------



## beat2020

1fish2fish said:


> Sounds like things are going well  I can't wait until they're old enough for pictures.


 Thanks! 

I'll be sure to pic spam you guys when I can  lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We'll be looking forward to it! lol


----------



## beat2020

Ok so today the big the fry turned 4 weeks old! He is still growing well, eating BBS and getting water changes every day.  His blue is much more noticeable now, and he has some on his body as well. I believe his red color layer is the next one that's going to pop up,so soon he'll start getting red or yellow.


The 2nd batch is 10 days old today, and they're still growing fairly well. There are a few that are much smaller than the others while a few are much bigger. Of course this is normal though. I'm really happy with this batch's growth and I'm just hoping that I could keep them growing at this pace with daily water changes and good feedings.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad your fry are doing well.


----------



## beat2020

Okay so updates. 

I added an airstone to the fry tank today, because there was film building up at the surface. They turn 2 weeks old tomorrow, so I'll start the large daily water changes then. 

I noticed a double tail fry today! He's one of the biggest from the spawn. There are about 5 or 6 that are huge. I hope I could keep them growing at this pace. 

Also some of them are getting "sparkly". I'm guessing these will be dark colored fry.


----------



## dramaqueen

They sound beautiful!


----------



## leeb62

You got pictures of your baby doubletail lol? Post them up man they gotta be pretty!


----------



## beat2020

I tried taking some pics lol. I have a couple eh semi-alright pics that I'll post later today.


----------



## MrVampire181

Daww I love little double butt fry


----------



## beat2020

Ok so I always count around 12 fry. (I lost one yesterday. I think it was stress from the water change.)Out of these 12 I could see 2 DT's. 

About 6-7 of them are growing at an amazing rate. About 3 of them are a bit larger than average sized 2 week olds, and there are 2 stranglers who are on the small side.

I'm seeing more "sparkly" fry, so I'm thinking actual color will start filling in next week....


----------



## beat2020

Today I only saw around 7-10 fry. :/

I REALLY hope I just missed the others when I was looking throughout the tank.

However the fry that seem to be "missing" were the smaller ones.....I guess they were probably weaker? I just hope they're still alive and I just missed them....


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you think they got munched by the bigger ones?


----------



## beat2020

dramaqueen said:


> Do you think they got munched by the bigger ones?


 I honestly don't know. :/
I doubt the bigger ones could eat the smaller ones because they aren't THAT small, but I honestly don't now.

I just lost another one right now. ( This is worrying me. This is around the age I started losing my other fry....:-(


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh no!! I'm sorry! I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## bettabreeder123

hmm?


----------



## dramaqueen

hmmm, what?


----------



## beat2020

Well I just lost another one , so I'm going to jar the remainder 6. :/


----------



## beat2020

I have just jarred 5 out of 6. Still looking for the last fry...


----------



## beat2020

Ok so I'm looking through the tank for the "last" fry, and then....BOOM! 3 fry pop up. And then all of a sudden 2 more! That's 10 fry....However I did find 3 dead fry. :/

Because I found more fry in the tank, I'm putting everyone back.


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, I'm so glad you found more fry! The little stinkers were hiding from you, lol


----------



## beat2020

3 weeks old today! 

I still have all 10 fry. They're starting to get a little powder blue now. These guys are huge! I'm kind of glad that I only have 10 fry but they are all very good sized. I'm also starting to see little ventrals on most of them.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I'm glad you found more fry. I've been thinking and I think its a bad idea to try to count fry early because then you end up so disappointed when some die. So now I've decided that besides a rough guess I'm not going to start counting fry until at least 2 weeks old.


----------



## Capricorn

I just read this entire thread, haha. xD I'm glad you found some of those fry! Post up some photos when you get a chance.


----------



## beat2020

Lol...These guys are getting HUGE, so don't worry pics will come soon. 

Their anal fins are coming in,as well as some color.


----------



## beat2020

Also, the fry are still on live BBS. I should be getting some decaps either Friday or Saturday, so I'll try feeding that.If they accept them, I will start buying other types of frozen/dry foods for them.


----------



## dramaqueen

I bet they're so cute!


----------



## beat2020

The fry will be 1 month old tomorrow! (Woo-hoo! ) I took a few pics of them today (Not the best pics, but hey I tried) I'll try to take some more after I feed them, and then upload them in a bit.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, I'm looking forward to pics!


----------



## beat2020

Pics! The babies are now big enough for me to take pictures of them. They might look tiny in these pictures but they're really not. It's just because most them were hanging out on the other side of the tank...Little buggers 

Well anyways on to the pics! 

















































































































My favorite pic. 








They're starting to get their little dorsals in and gaining more color.


----------



## beat2020

Some more. 









































































































































And yes I took pic-spam to a whole new different level lol :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute babies!!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks DQ!


----------



## Tsuhei

Ahhh! Cute! :lol: They look pretty great!


----------



## weluvbettas

Awww cute! There such curious little things!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys.


----------



## 1fish2fish

They're looking good! How old are they?


----------



## beat2020

Thanks, and they turned 1 month old today.


----------



## TaylorW

AWWW, they are so cute!!  Can't wait to see what they look like when they're grown up!


----------



## Capricorn

Looking great!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yup that's the right size! They're looking great!


----------



## beat2020

MrVampire181 said:


> Yup that's the right size! They're looking great!


Thanks Mr.V! I can't wait 'til they start getting more color.


----------



## Martinismommy

They are just precious and out of one of my favorite pairs!


----------



## beat2020

I loved the pair as well Karen.  They weren't aggressive, and got right down to business.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I had a pair like that... I was so sad when the male died after the spawn. They were my first pair and they got right down to business. Put the female in the jar at like 10 pm, released her around 12am, by 11am they were spawning. Not one single nip or torn fin.

I could have had some gorgeous babies from him if it weren't for rookie mistakes 









The male.. Sid Vicious. He may have had a few faults but he was my dream fish









Here was the female.. Nancy










I'll never forgive myself for loosing them. Sid got ich and despite medication and water changes he still died and Nancy passed away suddenly from unknown causes back in September.



I'm still hoping to find a pair that breeds as easily as they did.


----------



## MrVampire181

I love those pairs that get down to buisness. My HMPK blue dragons are that way...hopefully the kids are too ;P


----------



## beat2020

Jackie, they were a beautiful pair. I'm sorry.


----------



## PeggyJ

I love the fishy santa hat


----------



## dramaqueen

Everyone is getting into the holiday spirit around here! lol


----------



## beat2020

Well my decaps came in the mail today, so I'll try feeding them that later today.


----------



## beat2020

Ok so I'm happy to say most of the fry actually ate the decaps.


----------



## PeggyJ

what are decaps?


----------



## britnyjackson

I just read the whole thread and this is great! Congrats and I will eagerly be awaiting more pics!! ))


----------



## beat2020

Well the fry will be 5 weeks on Saturday but here are some pics I took today.;-)
You can now see the anal fin,caudal, and dorsals on the fry. I'm just waiting on the ventrals and color.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice fry!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks DQ!


----------



## Martinismommy

You are doing a fantastic job raising these Grandbettas of mine......I'm so proud of you and can't wait for your 1st show!


----------



## beat2020

Aww thanks Karen. 

I can't wait for my first show either.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait, either!! lol


----------



## beat2020

Well at 5 weeks, we have our first "aggression" Some of the bigger fry are getting a bit nippy, but nothing too serious. I plan to start jarring in a week or two. Since there are only 10 fry, I'll most likely jar all of them and set-up another spawn.


----------



## britnyjackson

is it ok to jar them? I'm just curious because i may try to breed mine.


----------



## MrVampire181

I like to leave mine together as long as possible. Though jarred fish grow faster.


----------



## Martinismommy

I agree, I think the longer they stay together the better.......I usually start pulling the bullies out at 7 weeks....1 at a time...


----------



## MrVampire181

Martinismommy said:


> I agree, I think the longer they stay together the better.......I usually start pulling the bullies out at 7 weeks....1 at a time...


 Depending on the spawn I jar as early as 5 week and as late as 3 months.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah, I'll most likely start jarring when they're 7 weeks old....So in around 2 weeks.


----------



## britnyjackson

And how big of a jar do you put them in? Sorry for all the questions, but this is all very helpful!


----------



## beat2020

britnyjackson said:


> And how big of a jar do you put them in? Sorry for all the questions, but this is all very helpful!


I'm going to be using quart jars.


----------



## MrVampire181

I use quart mason jars and gallon pickle jars.


----------



## britnyjackson

Very cool! Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## beat2020

Six weeks old today! 

They're growing well, though I feel they should be a bit bigger. I'm going to start jarring today (Wooho ). There's this big (I suspect male) fry that I want to get out of the tank. He's the biggest from the spawn, and he's the most aggresive.

In the end I have 3-5 DTs in the tank. One of them is the 2nd biggest from the spawn. They're already showing the wider dorsals.

Expect a pic-spam of the soon to be jarred guy later today.


----------



## Martinismommy

I'll be waiting for those photo's! How is the single fish from your spawn on 10-19?


----------



## beat2020

Unfortunately, the fry from the 10-19 spawn passed away a while ago.


----------



## dramaqueen

beat2020 said:


> Unfortunately, the fry from the 10-19 spawn passed away a while ago.


Awww, I'm sorry! 
I'm looking forward to pics of the other fry.


----------



## beat2020

Ok so these aren't the best pics, but here you go. 









































































Although you can't see them in these pics, his ventrals came in. 

He's also starting to breathe from the surface.


----------



## Martinismommy

I was going to ask you if his venties came in.....H'es a cutie!


----------



## beat2020

Yup venties came in at the right time...Still waiting on the color though. 

And thanks.


----------



## britnyjackson

Yay I love the pics!! How many babies remain?


----------



## beat2020

10


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow everything seems to be going cool.


----------



## britnyjackson

Yay!! 10 babies!! Are they all jarred now? Hows it going?


----------



## beat2020

No, only 1 is jarred right now.....There is this big DT I'm going to jar soon.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah, the DT will most likely get pulled tonight. 
He's looking really good, and he likes chasing his siblings all over the place and nipping at them.


----------



## beat2020

I got him out of the tank.
He is REALLY nice!
Pics will come in a bit.


----------



## beat2020

Here he is!


----------



## BettaLover659

Do I see color??


----------



## beat2020

No, no color yet...


----------



## bettalover2033

Man i would love a pair!


----------



## beat2020

bettalover2033 said:


> Man i would love a pair!


 I'm not sure if I'm even going to sell fish from this spawn to be honest...


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm even going to sell fish from this spawn to be honest...


Oh. Your not. Then what are you going to do with them?


----------



## beat2020

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh. Your not. Then what are you going to do with them?


If I do keep them them all, some will be for showing and others for breeding.


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> If I do keep them them all, some will be for showing and others for breeding.


*Sad* Well good choice! are you trying to start your own line? Or are you going to try to perfect it?


----------



## beat2020

bettalover2033 said:


> *Sad* Well good choice! are you trying to start your own line? Or are you going to try to perfect it?


I'm actually trying to start my own line...


----------



## PeggyJ

Hey "beat"... what are decaps? just curious.


----------



## beat2020

They are decapsulated brine shrimp eggs....Brine shrimp eggs that don't hatch.


----------



## beat2020

Ok, so I have decided I'm going to move the fry to the 20g tomorrow and move the girls to the 10g.


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> I'm actually trying to start my own line...


Ohh wow sounds really good! So how many fry do you have? How old are they?


----------



## beat2020

Ok so I just moved the fry over to the growout...Turns out I have an extra little bugger, so that brings my total up to 11.


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> Ok so I just moved the fry over to the growout...Turns out I have an extra little bugger, so that brings my total up to 11.


is it a little runt?"


----------



## beat2020

7 weeks old today and the fry really came through this week.... They are putting on size, and are FINALLY getting their color! Ventrals have dropped on all the fry. There is this DT I'm keeping an eye on. He/she is looking really nice; Looks better than the last DT I jarred. He's a bit small, but already has a gorgeous dorsal. Anyways on to the pics! 

The DT...








































A couple of group shots....

















A ST that I'm also keeping an eye on. This fry's body shape looks like a female. She is currently the biggest one in the growout.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh my goodness 
it must be amazing to watch the beautiful fry grow!! i think they are amazing. ugh i cant wait til i get my camera so i can take pics of my bettas


----------



## beat2020

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh my goodness
> it must be amazing to watch the beautiful fry grow!! i think they are amazing. ugh i cant wait til i get my camera so i can take pics of my bettas


Thanks! It really has been neat watching these guys grow.


----------



## dramaqueen

They're looking good!


----------



## beat2020

dramaqueen said:


> They're looking good!


 Thanks DQ!


----------



## Martinismommy

You are doing an amazing job growing these kids out .... Once again, you have made me proud!


----------



## beat2020

Aww thanks Karen. 

I'm really liking the DTs out of this spawn.


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> Thanks! It really has been neat watching these guys grow.


i love the fact that they are DT's though and as fry you can see their little tails growing in. its so adorable. i want a female so how long have you had the mom and dad?


----------



## beat2020

bettalover2033 said:


> i love the fact that they are DT's though and as fry you can see their little tails growing in. its so adorable. i want a female so how long have you had the mom and dad?


The pair actually belongs to Martinismommy. :]


----------



## britnyjackson

Their all looking great and I LOVE the pic updates! Congrats!!


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> The pair actually belongs to Martinismommy. :]


Wow really no wonder The fry's tails look so even Karen is a really good breeder and knows how to fix those flaws.


----------



## beat2020

Thanks guys!


----------



## dramaqueen

If they're from Karen then you know they're going to turn out beaautiful!


----------



## beat2020

dramaqueen said:


> If they're from Karen then you know they're going to turn out beaautiful!


Haha pretty much.


----------



## Dragonlady

It looks like you are doing a great job with them. Around 2 months of age is one of my favorite times of raising bettas because they start to get their color and bettitude. Good luck getting them big!


----------



## beat2020

Dragonlady said:


> It looks like you are doing a great job with them. Around 2 months of age is one of my favorite times of raising bettas because they start to get their color and bettitude. Good luck getting them big!


Thanks.
It really is fun watching them at this age...


----------



## beat2020

Okay so the fry are 2 months old today. I have week 7 and 8 pics but my computer is still broken so those will have to wait.

As it stands I have 3 DTs and 8 STs. Unfortunately a few of them came up with SBD. :/


----------



## britnyjackson

whats sbd?


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow sounds really nice! wats SBD?


----------



## beat2020

Swim bladder disorder... They can't swim properly.


----------



## bettalover2033

Aww poor guys. you know i had a few fry with SBD, but i didnt think that fry at such a young age could get it:/ So i sacrificed him/her to be safe with the other fry. i didnt want it to spread. I didnt know what it was though.


----------



## MrVampire181

I never cull fry for swimming problems. I just make sure they're seperated from the rest. One guy from my recen spawn had it and now that he's over it he's one of the best!


----------



## beat2020

Yeah I'm definitely not going to cull these guys... They're some of the biggest in the spawn.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> I never cull fry for swimming problems. I just make sure they're seperated from the rest. One guy from my recen spawn had it and now that he's over it he's one of the best!


Well that was my first attempt so i didnt know weather or not fry could get SBD so i didnt want it to spead. also i didnt know where to put it:/


----------



## Martinismommy

Beat, SBD is usually caused from overfeeding BBS......The Decaps if fed in excess will cause it to.....

Your babies will be fine......I've seen this many times in my spawns.....Just limit the feedings for a couple days and be diligant about water changes.....


----------



## beat2020

Ooh I didn't know the decaps could cause it... I'll take your advice.


----------



## bettalover2033

Martinismommy said:


> Beat, SBD is usually caused from overfeeding BBS......The Decaps if fed in excess will cause it to.....
> 
> Your babies will be fine......I've seen this many times in my spawns.....Just limit the feedings for a couple days and be diligant about water changes.....


Thanks for the good advice Mm!


----------



## beat2020

I think tomorrow I'll do a large water change (90% or so) and see if that helps with the SBD.


----------



## MrVampire181

beat2020 said:


> I think tomorrow I'll do a large water change (90% or so) and see if that helps with the SBD.


 Large water changes always help my SBD problems :-D


----------



## beat2020

Well, I have another bully to jar. He's been fighting ( Yes actually fighting lol) with his siblings so he'll come out today. He's one my favorites.


----------



## beat2020

I ended up pulling the little trouble maker and another fry out. The other one I pulled is the biggest in the spawn and she just developed SBD. :/


----------



## beat2020

So out of the 7 fry in the growout, 4 have SBD. 2 of the healthy ones are little runts and the other one is a NICE DT who looks like he's going MG. I might pull him soon as well.


----------



## beat2020

I ended up jarring the DT fry today.


----------



## HayrideHaunter

just scanned through this...the little potential girl is adorable! i cant wait to see what the DT looks like...and pics of all the colors and such!


----------



## beat2020

She _is _ adorable. She's been getting these faint breeding bars lately...very cute.


----------



## HayrideHaunter

m'awwwwww!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Very neat! Congratulations and enjoy all your new little fishies!


----------



## MrVampire181

Tip: Don't use breeding bars to sex them. I have quite a few males who get them and the new dad to my current spawn has them.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah I know males get breeding bars as well, but this fry's body just looks like a female which is why I call it a "she" lol


----------



## HayrideHaunter

more pics of said likely female? shes such a cutie!


----------



## beat2020

My computer is still broken so I can't post pics. 
I did take some awesome shots though, I'll post here them ASAP.


----------



## HayrideHaunter

oh alright...I'll wait patiently =D


----------



## MrVampire181

beat2020 said:


> Yeah I know males get breeding bars as well, but this fry's body just looks like a female which is why I call it a "she" lol


 Lol...soon you'll get to see the little egg spots to be sure.


----------



## beat2020

Ok so currently I have 6 jarred. The last one I pulled is another potential MG.


----------



## bettalover2033

cool!!! pictures!


----------



## beat2020

So we FINALLY have our first colors from the jarred fry. I now have 3 future multis and one MG. One of the multis is very interesting. He has red lips and a random red mark on his tail. Looking forward to see how he ends up. One of the comfirmed multis is a DT who is looking REALLY nice.


----------



## LucyLoofa

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## britnyjackson

Ooooh pics please!! : )


----------



## bettalover2033

Sounds like everything is going great with this spawn. So what are your goals for this spawn? 


As everyone else said, (Pictures) Cant wait!

Bettalover!=)


----------



## LucyLoofa

bettalover2033 said:


> Sounds like everything is going great with this spawn. So what are your goals for this spawn?
> 
> 
> As everyone else said, (Pictures) Cant wait!
> 
> Bettalover!=)


I believe her goal is to create a lighter colored mustard gas, which I personally think would be very appealing. 
The darker males look stunning, and I find that a lot of my male friends prefer this coloration (myself included) but I love the lighter side of the spectrum.
I hope they're happy, healthy, beautiful little buggers!


----------



## beat2020

bettalover2033 said:


> Sounds like everything is going great with this spawn. So what are your goals for this spawn?
> 
> 
> As everyone else said, (Pictures) Cant wait!
> 
> Bettalover!=)


My goal for THIS spawns was just to get experience in fry rearing and to produce fish for shows. My long term goal,like Lucyloofa said, is to eventually create a line of light colored BF MGs. 



LucyLoofa said:


> I believe her goal is to create a lighter colored mustard gas, which I personally think would be very appealing.
> The darker males look stunning, and I find that a lot of my male friends prefer this coloration (myself included) but I love the lighter side of the spectrum
> I hope they're happy, healthy, beautiful little buggers!


Uum HIS goal lol :lol:
And yup my long term goal is to create a light colored BF MG line. Unfortunately, (And fortunately in a way!) the multi to MG ratio so far is 7:1


----------



## LucyLoofa

beat2020 said:


> My goal for THIS spawns was just to get experience in rearing and to produce fish for shows. My long term goal,like Lucyloofa said, is to eventually create a line of light colored BF MGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Uum HIS goal lol :lol:
> And yup my long term goal is to create a light colored BF MG line. Unfortunately, (And fortunately in a way!) the multi to MG ratio so far is 7:1


 SO Sorry! I'm so terribly embarrassed now!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Beat2020:Okay sounds good!


----------



## MrVampire181

But they're from Karen so the multi thing is awesome haha. I need to get a new female from her


----------



## beat2020

So even though the little buggers are awfully small for their age, they're showing nice toplines and good braching. Out of the 11 fry, 5 have SBD, and 1 has a missing ventral. So most likely these will be sold/adopted to pet homes only. Out of the 5 I'm keeping, 1 is MG, and the rest are multis.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Sounds great!  Hope the cases of SBD get better! =]


----------



## bettalover2033

I would love to Adopt one. When they get older,-I just had a bad thing happen with my three main tanks-anyway, i should have more tanks by then


----------



## 1fish2fish

Any pics yet Beat? What sort of colors are you getting?

I might be interested in adopting a baby down the road. How old are they now?


----------



## HayrideHaunter

1F2F: I'd read the thread a bit...the spawn failed >.<


----------



## bettalover2033

HayrideHaunter said:


> 1F2F: I'd read the thread a bit...the spawn failed >.<


Yea but Beat2020's last comment was that he had 11.


----------



## HayrideHaunter

oh gosh I'm such a ditz...I got two threads mixed up...see...right before this I had read the thread about the yellow HMPK spawn failing...then went to this one...haha my bad >.<...sorry!


----------



## beat2020

1fish2fish said:


> Any pics yet Beat? What sort of colors are you getting?
> 
> I might be interested in adopting a baby down the road. How old are they now?


We should be fixing my computer in 1-2 weeks so I'll get pics then. The only colors I have are multis and one MG. 

I'll save you a baby.  If hurry up and try to do the best I can at growing them, they should be ready by March/April.They're 14 weeks I believe. (I lost count lol) 


HayrideHaunter said:


> 1F2F: I'd read the thread a bit...the spawn failed >.<


What are you talking about? I still have the 11 babies I've been mentioning.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

I'd like a baby if you have any to spare. Gah, this means I have to find another tank. I am sure my landlord, when he said no five gallon, would approve of my two 2.5s and one 2 gallon... And I also have a 3 gallon critter keeper not currently in use so that is a possible home. Itd be so much easier if I could divide a big tank lol


----------



## beat2020

Here are 3 of my favorite babies....These pictures were taken today.

Note: I know they're small...No need to rub it in.

Multi HM
























Multi DT 
























MG HM


----------



## britnyjackson

Omg yay!! Their gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1fish2fish

Aww... so cute! They're looking good.

Out of the ones you plan to adopt or sell are any DT? Just wondering because I want another HMDT or DTPK if I decide to get another fish anytime soon.


----------



## beat2020

Actually yes! 1 of the ones that have SBD (Adoptable) is a DT. I also have a healthy DT but his dorsal is really "thin" for a doubletail, so I might sell him.


----------



## beat2020

BTW guys if you go to this album ( http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1470 ) you can see the babies' growth from 4 weeks old to now.


----------



## 1fish2fish

If you ever have a little extra time could I see pics of the two DT you might want to get rid of? Are they sexable yet? I'm still not saying I'll get one yet, I'll wait to make a decision until they're a little closer to being ready to sell


----------



## beat2020

1fish2fish said:


> If you ever have a little extra time could I see pics of the two DT you might want to get rid of? Are they sexable yet? I'm still not saying I'll get one yet, I'll wait to make a decision until they're a little closer to being ready to sell


I'll try to get some pics of them tonight, and maybe pictures of all the jarred fry by tomorrow. They're not sexable yet,unfortunately.


----------



## 1fish2fish

No rush 

I'm not even sure if I want a male or a female. I love my males but I think DT females are so cute.. so who knows LOL


----------



## MrVampire181

They all look female to me. Are they?


----------



## anglnarnld

Put me on the list for a female please  If possible


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow beat, they are coloring up so nicely!


----------



## beat2020

@1fish2fish 

Here's the "healthy" DT that might be up for sale. He hasn't really colored up yet, but it looks like he's going to be a steel multi maybe.

















































@ Mr.V 
Like I said, they're small for their age so I can't really tell...


----------



## 1fish2fish

Cute!... Looks like a female to me based on body shape and the dorsal. Is that the same fish in the last picture?


----------



## beat2020

Nope. 
In the last picture, on the left we have the little guy that might be for sale and on the right is the other DT baby I posted about in this thread. (I put his jar in the picture tank to try to get them to flare.)


----------



## dramaqueen

:nicefish:


----------



## 1fish2fish

I like him.. too bad your keeping him . The other one is super cute too. I love when they're little and have their little lobes. So cute.


----------



## beat2020

1fish2fish said:


> I like him.. too bad your keeping him . The other one is super cute too. I love when they're little and have their little lobes. So cute.


Lol yeah that little baby ain't going nowhere  It's nice to see a fish with such nice form even at his/her size.

Yeah the one that might be for sale is soo cute. He/she just doesn't look like he's/she's going to be a "show quality" fish when he grows up, ya know?


----------



## 1fish2fish

I'm putting in my bet on her being a female. Her dorsal looks a lot like female DT I've seen.


----------



## beat2020

Yeah I see where you're coming from about the dorsal...

I'll try to get pics of the rest of the jarred fry by tonight.


----------



## beat2020

Here are the other 3 jarred fry.
First up...A cute little multi (Butterfly maybe?) HM girl

























































Next... Another multi HM....
































Finally the little guy with 1 ventral.
















The last picture is the first female next to my MG HM fry...Just for size comparisons.


----------



## maycausedeath

The little guy with only one ventral is adorable! Cute spawn overall though c:


----------



## MrVampire181

Wow! Nice! But I think you got all females in here haha.


----------



## 1fish2fish

They're still young. I woukdnt judge so quickly. The nicer dt looks male IMO even if he is on the small side


----------



## bettalover2033

oh my goodness! those pictures are so adorable!


----------



## indjo

Congrats!!!

I must agree most are females. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## beat2020

From what I can tell for sure, I think that these 2 will be males





























And these 2 will be females


----------



## PeggyJ

was the male or female parent a DT?


----------



## beat2020

Nope but they were both DT geno.


----------



## beat2020

Well guys take a look at this thread... http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=61839


----------



## beat2020

Okay guys so some of you saw the thread I linked above ^. But I forgot to tell you guys who I'm keeping. I'm keeping 

This guy











And this girl (At least I hope she's a girl)


----------



## bettalover2033

beat2020 said:


> Okay guys so some of you saw the thread I linked above ^. But I forgot to tell you guys who I'm keeping. I'm keeping
> 
> This guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this girl (At least I hope she's a girl)


Hey i think the first picture is of a female because i see an egg spot, or "white dot"


----------



## beat2020

Yeah I see what you mean....I'm going to sell the little guy instead though.


----------



## indjo

Compare the first and second picture (last picture you posted).
1. Both have egg spot or what ever.
2. Both have the same size fins
Conclusion: they are the same sex - female.

Look for one with larger fins or at least caudal and pectorals (IME the fins that stand out when young). And one that doesn't have an egg spot. These signs should indicate probable males.


----------



## bettalover2033

Thats very true and reasonable info Indjo. Haha That was a ryme, lol Sorry for the childness, but i couldnt pass that up.


----------

